# Automotive fuel pump.



## O111111O (Aug 27, 2005)

Anybody ever install fuel line / fuel pump in an auto?

I'm 3/4's of the way converting my '75 BMW to electronic fuel injection. 

Anybody familiar with AN fittings? I'm plumbing AN-8 from the fuel cell to a Walbro GL392 pump. From there I planned on running stainless 5/16" fuel line under the chassis and into the engine bay, there I would go back to flex AN-4 or AN-6/something that'll fit my fuel rail.

I have read that compression fittings for high pressure fuel are ill advised. I would like to use a flaring tool to flare the 5/16" line to some form of NPT fitting that I can use a NPT to AN style bulkhead.

My question is: Does anybody around here know the best way to plumb from the stainless line to flex AN-type connections? Stainless line is 5/16", fuel cell is AN-8, fuel rail is barb type - but I'm guessing I may need to weld in an AN line.

Thanks.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Try a source like Jeggs.
Perhaps there is something in their online store.
Fuel line components:
Link


----------



## O111111O (Aug 27, 2005)

Worked on the car today, just put engine back together - will run fuel line during the week. I guess I should just break down and pickup the phone.  Very difficult to find via website.

I see your from Dayton, have you ever been to Mendelson's? I'm curious if they have any hydaulic fittings.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

Any small decent auto store should be able to come up with an idea for you. 

cant the place you buy parts from help or is it a so called big box store?

with regard to compression versus flare and higher pressure i have a preference to always flare. but i have to also say that i am referring to plumbing and not automotive. a flare should never come apart if done properly where a compression always has the potential to.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

O111111O said:


> Worked on the car today, just put engine back together - will run fuel line during the week. I guess I should just break down and pickup the phone.  Very difficult to find via website.
> 
> I see your from Dayton, have you ever been to Mendelson's? I'm curious if they have any hydaulic fittings.


I haven't been to Mendelson's in ages.
Quite an interesting collection of merchandice.
But, much of it is bought at auctions ranging from bankruptcy to salvage.
The prices are often enticing, the quality....?

Did the link to Jeggs help?


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

I dont know if this link will help. i assume you alread have seen it

http://www.goodvibesracing.com/XRP Products.htm

Is this flex fitting a swivel fitting??

I am gonna guess that at each end where your AN fitting connects that it is a a flare by thread fitting?

You could also check with a hydraulic hose place also if automotive is no help. we get repair hoses for hydraulics and where we go they manufacture what ever we need and they have a large selection of fittings


----------



## O111111O (Aug 27, 2005)

wacor said:


> I dont know if this link will help. i assume you alread have seen it
> 
> http://www.goodvibesracing.com/XRP Products.htm
> 
> ...


That site does help. Thanks.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

O111111O said:


> That site does help. Thanks.


glad if it helped


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

Not sure if it helps but my father is a mechanic and I've never seen him NOT flare fuel lines...and I believe he always double flares them...and gives the other mechanics **** for not double flaring


----------



## O111111O (Aug 27, 2005)

Yep. I called Aeroquip. They said the same thing.

5/16 flare nut to AN8 male. They asked WTF I was doing, said the pumps and tubing I'm putting in will be good for ~800HP..... :up: OOps, I guess I over-engineered it. Guess I could only plumb one feed/return. 

The sad thing is, Aeroquip makes a very nice kit that does everything I wanted. I guess I should have called them earlier.


----------



## kennyredfield (Jun 15, 2007)

Hi There,

This might be of interest to budding WVO's.

During the course of converting a Mazda 2.5 Turbo (indirect injection, Zexel rotary IP) I had trouble getting the 12volt fuel pump (Holley Blue - vane type) to work consistently.

To give it a helping hand I decided to place the WVO return line before the pump (and WVO filter). The assumption being that the return lines hot WVO would make the pump perform better and allow the WVO to pass through the filter easier, thereby further aiding the pump.

Big mistake:

My fuel filter is a standard 'glass bowl' unit available from any diesel/hydraulic shop. The filter cartridge sits between the upper housing and the glass bowl and contains what looks like pleated paper or cardboard. The same model has had over 1000 litres of cold WVO (pre-filtered to 1 micron) gone through it without a cartridge change in my Toyota BJ42.

However, in the Mazda after only a few hundred kilometers with the return line in front of the pump/filter, the paper in the cartridge started to disintegrate and bits of fluffy paper mache blocked the metal mesh filter in the IP, thus stalling the engine.

According to the filter supplier these diesel filter cartridges are NOT suitable for HOT liquids, diesel or otherwise! They suggested to use engine oil filters instead, which are obviously designed to take hot oil.

If any of your guys/girls are running hot oil through their filters, please post a reply here - I'b be interested to know how you fared/what filter you use, etc.

Best regards,
Kenny


----------

